# Milage Rate Decreasing, Time Rate Increasing.



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Breaking news:
Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
As your market releases this news, please post here.

Add Miami to the list.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

Not happened in NJ yet


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Add San Francisco to the list.



Alexxx_Uber said:


> Not happened in NJ yet


People are getting in-app notifications.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Add San Francisco to the list.
> 
> People are getting in-app notifications.


I have not got it yet


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Add Connecticut to the list.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The even bigger news is that they are instituting the flat rate surge crap



> We're moving from fare multipliers to dollar amounts so your surge earnings are more clear. The map will now show guaranteed minimum surge amounts that will be added to your next trip-and you may earn even more than this amount on longer rides.


looks like my days doing big events are gonna be coming to a close


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The even bigger news is that they are instituting the flat rate surge crap
> 
> looks like my days doing big events are gonna be coming to a close


"It's over, Johnny..."

Add Portland to the list.

Atlanta. This is huge.
Uuuuuge!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "It's over, Johnny..."
> 
> Add Portland to the list.
> 
> ...


there's really no point driving to a surge if you're only going to be making $5 expecially while Uber is getting the extra $20


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

This is a pay cut in case anybody is confused.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

heynow321 said:


> This is a pay cut in case anybody is confused.


Not according to Uber. Lower milage Rate means more pay!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Just in case people don't understand, there is no way they are doing anything pay related unless it benefits them.

In classic Uber form...



> Time-rates are increasing and distance-rates decreasing to better value your time.


If they wanted to better value our time they would simply raise our time rates without robbing Peter to pay Paul.


----------



## Atluberpeepjak (Nov 27, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> Add Miami to the list.





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> Add Miami to the list.


Atlanta. Received notification via app today


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> Add Miami to the list.


San diego is on the list. It hasn't happened yet but I got the notice it's on the way earlier today.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Happened in Chicago 3 or so weeks ago. 

It is a pay cut. Unless you’re driving like a grandma.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I don't think we can go any lower in Charlotte, it was nice to go from empty to full for $19 on the Prius today. $2.11 Gas near the airport gets me excited. That's 500 mile range for less than $20


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Makes sense since
Those (and most) cities have

Heavy vehicular congestion and
Constant construction.

We're spending more & more time sitting in terrific

We have no choice but to drive @ a 5MPH crawl


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Makes sense since
> Those (and most) cities have
> 
> Heavy vehicular congestion and
> ...


Are you crazy this is a 10% pay cut or more and the new surge is a joke.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mole said:


> Are you Fn crazy this is a 10% pay cut or more and the new surge is a joke.


Yet: u will continue to Activate the drivers App and chauffeur Uber's clients with a smile

It's just ubers way of reminding us that Drivers are Powerless, Disposable
and in plentiful supply


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Yet: u will continue to Activate the drivers App and chauffeur Uber's clients with a smile
> 
> It's just ubers way of reminding us that Drivers are Powerless, Disposable
> and in plentiful supply


Well I will not be driving late or taking long rides that is for sure I'm sure all the new drivers will because they do not know any better. The only way it can change is if drivers do not drive or quit. And as always no I will not go through a drive through but I might stop at 7/11 and tell them like I always do you have 3 minutes.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Sent to CT along with a podcast
https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/dependable-earnings/?state=nOAOKpK53g-cjQey-dnEXl76dJMkEnMVNd8I92_o1s4=&_csid=yTgO0fCaxx08c5cYP_62gw#_

I think uber is trying to get drivers to drive slower! They'll probably get a huge insurance discount after this is implemented!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Mole said:


> Well I will not be driving late or taking long rides that is for sure I'm sure all the new drivers will because they do not know any better. The only way it can change is if drivers do not drive or quit. And as always no I will not go through a drive through but I might stop at 7/11 and tell them like I always do you have 3 minutes.


You're a fearless Maverick!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> You're a fearless Maverick!


Lol thank you I'm also old. I only drive because I'm retired and board so I refuse to lose money on this gig.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol


> _These updates are only available in select cities in the U.S. _


_
_
As if we should be looking forward to making less money for us and more money for Uber.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

It is a pay cut for the smart drivers, that realized that highway trips are far more lucrative and cost less than city street trips even though you have to wait longer in between pings.

It is a pay raise for the idiots that have been running their car into the ground and making less than minimum wage while stopped at stop lights doing city street trips.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

UberTaxPro said:


> Sent to CT along with a podcast
> https://www.uber.com/drive/resources/dependable-earnings/?state=nOAOKpK53g-cjQey-dnEXl76dJMkEnMVNd8I92_o1s4=&_csid=yTgO0fCaxx08c5cYP_62gw#_


*"dependable earning"



Mole said:



Lol thank you I'm also old. I only drive because I'm retired and board so I refuse to lose money on this gig.

Click to expand...


I made a purchase at target today. Cashier was an older distinguished gent.
I asked what he did be4 target?
He was an international banker with Credit Suisse a leading global wealth management co.
Now retired he has no hobby's and bored
Target cashier gives him something to do.

I asked him if uber was ever an option.
He replied: "I'm a numbers guy, uber's numbers don't add up for the driver"

as G-d is my witness 
*


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Another ridiculous positive Uber spin on a product that has a negative outcome for drivers.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Another ridiculous positive Uber spin on a product that has a negative outcome for drivers.


Straight as a corkscrew. Mr. Inside-Outski
Up is down. Black is white
Everyone is so goddamn smart.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Atluberpeepjak said:


> Atlanta. Received notification via app today


That means you have about 2 days before its implemented



TwoFiddyMile said:


> As your market releases this news, please post here.


It hit Denver over a month ago. 2 days later, flat fee surge hit period one week later UberPro hit. Triple Whammy. It sucks I ain't going to lie. There is absolutely no possibility of a whale. Any driver with an SUV that drives on higher platforms is screwed if they ever depended On uberX as a back up during the surging periods. Any Money-making spots you have/had consider them gone. As much as the pay cut sucks, the bigger problem is the flat fee surge. That changes everything! And I mean everything! As much as the veteran drivers have complained throughout the years, we've always been able to adapt. This has no adaptability.

FYI - Lyft will follow in 10 days

Oh and wait for the reality to set in that you are now technically only making $0.04 or $0.08 a mile profit. ( based on Denver rates)The IRS gives us $0.56 a mile for maintenance depreciation and gas.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I don't think we can go any lower in Charlotte, it was nice to go from empty to full for $19 on the Prius today. $2.11 Gas near the airport gets me excited. That's 500 mile range for less than $20


What gas station is $2.11? I paid $2.15 at Costco in Tyvola yesterday.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What gas station is $2.11? I paid $2.15 at Costco in Tyvola yesterday.


QT on Wilkenson near the airport, sorry $2.12, I filled up at a Walmart station off Independence for $2.11 this weekend.


----------



## 14er (Nov 26, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> Add Miami to the list.


thats octobers news in Colorado
happened a couple weeks before they started paying i mean rewarding "pro" drivers with points & statuses

20% cut
drive 3000 trips for diamond status
earn i mean be rewarded with "free" school, 6% back, & details of your blank contract

.84 a mile went to .64(1975 rate)
thought they skipped a year, 3 straight 20% cuts in jan except for 2018, then boom oct 2018 another 20% cut

used to get $60-90xl on airport trips now pay $40-70 & thats smart tinting a $10 toll my lord

.08 a minute went to .21(1989 rate)

i cancel most rides that dont go 10+ miles for over 3 years, it effects other drivers more, i just go 70mph instead of 80 so its a $2 cut per ride still over $40-74xl for the round trip hour

but thats where my bag of tricks ends long as it's airport ill take it everyone else sol & already have another account ready whenever d day comes


----------



## DrinkSoda (Apr 4, 2015)

Chicago has also had the distance and time rate changes.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Remember, you’re an independent contractor that insists on lowering your own pay!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> QT on Wilkenson near the airport, sorry $2.12, I filled up at a Walmart station off Independence for $2.11 this weekend.


Cool. maybe they won't F with it til June.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "It's over, Johnny..."
> 
> Add Portland to the list.
> 
> ...


They sure know how to Turn Gold into Crap at Uber !



BurgerTiime said:


> Remember, you're an independent contractor that insists on lowering your own pay!
> 
> 
> > I Demanded Lower Pay & No Tipping in last " Contract Negotiations, !
> ...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there's really no point driving to a surge if you're only going to be making $5 expecially while Uber is getting the extra $20


Right. You deal with all the traffic and the risk of accidents. Meanwhile Uber takes all of the extra pay. I guess they just figure desperate people will.



UberHammer said:


> It is a pay raise for the idiots that have been running their car into the ground and making less than minimum wage while stopped at stop lights doing city street trips.


Not really. From what I understand they didn't raise the minimum pay any. It might help a little when in traffic or waiting for them to run into the store but you are still getting $3 (or whatever) for going two blocks while Uber charges the customer $7 - $8.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Here’s what I want to know- all these little snips and cost cuts- do they actually even work for Uber? Last I checked they were still losing like $4 billion a year or something 

So... all that screwing of the drivers and it doesn’t even help them stop losing money?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

iheartuber said:


> Here's what I want to know- all these little snips and cost cuts- do they actually even work for Uber? Last I checked they were still losing like $4 billion a year or something
> 
> So... all that screwing of the drivers and it doesn't even help them stop losing money?


Uber is on a collision course towards 2019 IPO. I'm sure some billion dollar consulting firm "proved" this avenue would be a successful one towards IPO.
Even I can't figure this one out. Maybe they really do only make money in cities. Certainly taxis do.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber is on a collision course towards 2019 IPO. I'm sure some billion dollar consulting firm "proved" this avenue would be a successful one towards IPO.
> Even I can't figure this one out. Maybe they really do only make money in cities. Certainly taxis do.


The whole show has be choreographed
Ready for the curtain to raise
And rich people get richer


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

This new reduced pay rate is such a slap in the face, no, its more like a punch in the face or a Judas kiss. Its just one more degradation from Uber and I'm not gonna bend over and take it. Here's how I'm gonna send a message LOUD AND CLEAR to whoever shite heads made this decision. I'm gonna leave my app on and hit the "no thanks" button all day! I'm up to 73 rejects and counting. I suggest ya all do the same! It's so liberating to remind Uber we are true independent contractors.


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

I suggest everyone becomes familiar with the term "shell game", which this most certainly is. Spoiler alert: you will not come out ahead


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

At least they got rid of the surge multipliers for the pax. Flat rate will make them happy.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

njn said:


> At least they got rid of the surge multipliers for the pax. Flat rate will make them happy.


Uh no. Passengers are still charged a surge multiplier. You just get paid less


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

It literally took Fuber 10 years to figure out that taxi idle time is lucrative.
Unfreaking believable.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> The whole show has be choreographed
> Ready for the curtain to raise
> And rich people get richer


 right? I keep expecting someone to jump out and say surprise you're on Candid Camera! Or even the TV show _what would you d_o. One thing I know for sure, it's definitely not Undercover Boss



njn said:


> At least they got rid of the surge multipliers for the pax. Flat rate will make them happy.


WRONG!


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> This is a pay cut in case anybody is confused.


No I got it !!


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

OMG, finally listening to the details via the button in the notification. Totally reading from a very robotic script. Fake interplay and Q&A between the two people. Cringeworthy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This is going to F up my early morning airport trips real bad. Probably won’t do them any more.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm not interested in doing bar closing for base fare. My bread and butter are long trips. If they're reducing mileage rates then that screws that up as well. Shorties thrash your car and your ratings. I am not happy about any of this, Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> ...


It would be better if they would spend more time on a reliable app.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> This is a pay cut in case anybody is confused.


No. Uber says we will earn the same but it will be spread around differently. They spent months and millions of dollars on this so that they could pay out the same but just in a different ratio right? lol


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

And dont forget, they really care about our time too!


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't forget to hand out Capri sun drinks and gum to your valued guests as you drive them around.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Okphillip said:


> No. Uber says we will earn the same but it will be spread around differently. They spent months and millions of dollars on this so that they could pay out the same but just in a different ratio right? lol


Of course! It's just good business.


----------



## Jaxsteel8 (Aug 9, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> I just read my email and is also ****ing happening in Boston, this is madness from this people. We all need to talk this to the city counsel ASAP.
> ...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They did it just for us “partners”.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

@moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> @moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


Once a thread is getting too popular the mods try to kill it. They're like the authorities in Rollerball.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Makes sense since
> Those (and most) cities have
> 
> Heavy vehicular congestion and
> ...


My city doesnt have any of this....we get a foot of snow and you just add 5 minutes extra to your ride.

With that being said, when this happens in my area, cash rides are going to increase to save people money (and increase my own bottom line)


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> @moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


I agree. Prospective or new drivers need to see this


----------



## Xpoolux (Nov 26, 2018)

"This is not expected to affect your overall payouts." Uber really thinks its drivers aren't sh*t. Why tell of a change that doesn't affect the bottom line lol. Oh Uber thanks for considering our time lmao just take it out of the mileage. I just drive primetime for 2 or 3 hrs Friday and saturday and Sunday. Best fix. Let uber figure out the rest of the week.

Say yes to $CASH$


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Xpoolux said:


> "This is not expected to affect your overall payouts." Uber really thinks its drivers aren't sh*t. Why tell of a change that doesn't affect the bottom line lol. Oh Uber thanks for considering our time lmao just take it out of the mileage. I just drive primetime for 2 or 3 hrs Friday and saturday and Sunday. Best fix. Let uber figure out the rest of the week.
> 
> Say yes to $CASH$


It's more like: uber Knows Drivers are powerless
No matter how they kick us in the nutz
The drivers continue to drive
and the newbies continue to sign up.

Under aforementioned circumstances I suspect every night the uber SF headquarters are party central serving champagne & caviar to executives and salaried employees.

Whose to blame ?
....Ourselves


----------



## Xpoolux (Nov 26, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> It's more like: uber Knows Drivers are powerless
> No matter how they kick us in the nutz
> The drivers continue to drive
> and the newbies continue to sign up.
> ...


Glad I went back to work full time hoping anyone else that was in my position can get back to work also. Uber counts on the 8 to 12 hr drivers. Less there are they will eventually get the message.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> It's more like: uber Knows Drivers are powerless
> No matter how they kick us in the nutz
> The drivers continue to drive
> and the newbies continue to sign up.
> ...


Your forgot the Wagyu beef, blow and naked sushi parties that these rock stars are sure to have at every driverless venue.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

This is an excellent solution to pay for the new logo and trade dress. I should be receiving my new trade dress in the mail just in time for Christmas.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> This is an excellent solution to pay for the new logo and trade dress. I should be receiving my new trade dress in the mail just in time for Christmas.


My Uber sign will be upside down, should prompt some questions from the Pax. Just like flying the flag upside down.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> My Uber sign will be upside down, should prompt some questions from the Pax. Just like flying the flag upside down.


There's actually a 2015 thread advocating that form of non aggressive protest. It never gained traction

*"protest the ride share companies, turn the signs upside down"*
Discussion in 'Advocacy' started by Optimus Uber, Jan 25, 2015.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> @moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


I don't even know what this thread has to do with "notifications".


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Nothing in Honolulu.


----------



## DrvrDonMiller (May 21, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there's really no point driving to a surge if you're only going to be making $5 expecially while Uber is getting the extra $20


Why are you driving toward a surge zone with your app online?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> the bigger problem is the flat fee surge. That changes everything! And I mean everything! As much as the veteran drivers have complained throughout the years, we've always been able to adapt. This has no adaptability.


Actually, the vast majority of veterans didn't adapt, they quit.

Statistically, there are virtually zero drivers left from 2013-14.

Many veterans quit in 2015, and the exodus has continued since.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

They did it to us in the DC market. One day, we woke up and there were no more multipliers, only these dollar add ons. This is NOT surge- surge is multipliers, which they still charge to the rider, but they keep all the surge for themselves.

This knocks our pay down to a minimum of 40%. When you look at the receipt at the end of the ride, you can clearly see that Uber takes a minimum of 40% of what the rider paid. It's usually about 40- 50%, but it can be up to 90%. There have been times when I've seen people get paid only the tip they were paid and Uber took everything!

You want to be careful about rides. If you are working an event that usually surges a lot, then they will wait until "surge" hits the equivalent of 1.6 before they begin to add on dollar amounts to get you to pick up. At 1.6x, they'll pay $1.25- 1.50 on top of base for you to pick up. I now go into the surge area and wait for prices to rise as high as they can, and then try to get the highest dollar add on. The downside is, once demand is met, the dollar amount drops like a stone most of the time. For instance, it could go as high as a $10- 11 add on, and then in seconds, it could drop down to $3 add on.... sometimes less. It's a roulette game sometimes, but you will sometimes figure it out.

There's no real pro here. At rush hour in the mornings, I notice they pay higher dollar amounts. They can't eff around with drivers when people are desperate to get to work. I now hold out on driving until the dollar add ons go up.

They do have what they call "sticky surge". Basically, as they add the dollars on, if you leave the area, whatever dollar add on surge you were in last goes with you wherever you drive to. Once you leave, however, as soon as you get a ping, if you don't take it, you lose your dollar add on, so you have to take whatever the next ping is when you've left the area. So, for instance, if I'm waiting for the end of a Beyonce concert, and the dollar add on goes to $16 for the next trip, and then I leave the surge area and drive from Staples Center to the Fashion District, and then I get a poop request, if I don't take it, then my "sticky" surge amount goes down to $0.00 for the next trip. I'm on my computer, but I'll get to my phone and post a picture. What is also frustrating is that if you switch from X mode to delivery mode (who would do that???) at any time, when you come back to X mode, you'll find you lost your sticky. If you left the surge area, and you did this, your next trip would be $0.00. So you can't go back and forth between X and delivery.

If you are driving XL, it seems unprofitable. For us, XL doesn't surge a lot unless you're at an event. Might as well drive X unless you're at an event. Most XL trips here only go a couple of miles, so if you're driving XL without a dollar add on during a higher surge event where they're offering dollar add ons for high surge, then drive X. The one good exception is when XL surges high as well, and the dollar add on can go as high as $35 to pick up. Usually, XL people are getting charged an arm and a leg, so they won't request until surge goes down. If you're in the surge and get the $35 next trip, and you DON'T turn off your app, you can wait out the entire surge without having some poop or delivery ping eff up your trips. Then the next ping that comes through for XL- TAKE IT. If you get a nice trip going a decent distance, it can be profitable. The downside to this roulette game is that if you're in XL mode in the surge while it's going up, you CANNOT switch over to see how X is doing. You will lose your sticky for XL. So you need to stay in XL mode as soon as it goes up to those high numbers and KEEP YOUR APP ON until you get a request.

What can be most profitable is if you are at a surge event and you can get a long trip request in a high dollar add on. It's DEFINITELY not as profitable as multipliers, but when you get a high dollar add on and can make a decent amount on a long trip, then you might see about 75% of what we made during high surge events with lower multipliers. It's about the best we will get. *sigh*

If you didn't depend on surge and just took most to all trips, this doesn't affect you AT ALL. Just go drive and do your thing. I've noticed those people who didn't drive surge and typically got long trips do reasonably well. But those ants who took everything, including unprofitable short trips do badly and drive out their clocks just to make a couple of hundred bucks in a day.

Uber is no longer just a company providing rides. They are no longer just a company aggregating data and using analytics to look at rider trends. They are spying on everyone's phones to see what we do, how we react, how we drive, how riders request, when riders request, where riders go, where drivers go, what motivates drivers to drive in the least amount of dollar add on as possible, etc. They are paying for e-scooters. They are partnering with delivery companies to do deliveries for just about everything. They are doing helicopter rides. They are paying NASA good money to partner with them on their flying cars and developing some type of airspace they can control so they can get people into their flying cars (told to me by some Uber engineer geek I picked up at the NASA headquarters here in DC). That ain't cheap. They are paying for engineers to develop their self-driving cars. They are paying to stop lawsuits from happening all over the world. They are paying for more and more employees, especially tech geeks. All this costs money. And they will take every penny they have to make sure all those operations are being maintained. And with their usual discounts and free rides they give to passengers, plus the extra they pour into advertising and competing against other rideshares like Lyft, they are desperate to make as much as they can. Dara needs his hundred million dollar payout for taking Uber public. He'll do whatever it takes to get there. Drivers are going to get squeezed for every dime they make.

WATCH your weekly totals. Riders are going to be VERY upset when their rates go up, and they'll complain about everything to get their money back, especially during surge events. Uber now quietly refunds them without telling you. The next week, or a week after that, you'll see an "adjustment". By the time you complain, Uber will tell you it's too late to complain, and you should have said something within 48 hours of the original "adjustment". But the game has it that you won't know when the "adjustment" is made, so it's not possible to do. You could cash out every day when you finish driving, and that will help you prevent that, especially during a high surge event when you get a high dollar add on. Believe me- if drivers are getting an $11 add on, the rider isn't paying less than $150 for a trip that you might be getting $60- 70 tops. They are GOING to complain. Cash out after every big trip.

The best advice is to GET OUT of the game. This game is geared towards ants who don't care and newbies that don't know. For those of us that drove surge and got very good at it (I could get a high surge trip in my area and get at least 1-2 $150+ trips every week), you are SCREWED. I drove surge only. Now that surge is minimized to these low rates, I make at least 50% less of what I used to make and drive about 30% more than I did to get to that amount. Don't turn into an ant- just get out. Now is a good time to take advantage of the vistaprint.com specials and get business cards made. Drive rich neighborhoods, spiff up your car, and when you get good people in your car, give them the royal treatment and offer them your card if you know you can trust them to not turn you in to Uber. I have some people I drive who pay me cash. The fact of the matter is, passengers are STILL paying surge prices in multipliers, and we are getting paid dollar add ons in only the highest surge situations, and Uber pockets the difference for themselves. This is their plan to get some type of profitability before the IPO hits next year and they go public. They need to show they can turn a profit, and the ONLY way they can do it is by stealing all our surge from us and keeping it for themselves. They don't understand- there is so much they've bitten off, and they won't be profitable. Ever. Had they kept with the original model- take a commission from drivers and a booking fee from passengers and allowed this game to develop organically and stayed with that, and not offered free and cheap trip rides, I think they might have had a chance at being profitable. But they're a bunch of greedy a-holes. We aren't going to survive this greed. The good times, such as they were, are OVER.

GET OUT.

Dollar add on images:
















The bottom.pic shows I hadn't entered the "surge" area yet. The top picture shows me arriving in the outskirts of the surge. For me to get to higher dollar add on, I have to drive into it. But as more drivers go into this part, it starts to go down quickly. So you have to figure out how to get there or as close to it as possible to get a ping from someone in that surge zone. If you're in a low surge area, you're praying someone from a high surge area pings you quick, and that once you get there to pick them up, that it didn't go higher.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Actually, the vast majority of veterans didn't adapt, they quit.
> 
> Statistically, there are virtually zero drivers left from 2013-14.
> 
> Many veterans quit in 2015, and the exodus has continued since.


OK don't get all possessive over the term veteran. I'm pretty sure veteran means anyone who has long experience in something, typically a job position. If you want to get technical though, veterans from (I'm guessing) your era, made it from 13-14 to 15 ? So 1-2 yrs? Whereas the veterans I'm referring to, made it from beginning of '15 to the end of '18. so 2 to 3 times longer? Now, who are the real veterans . . . Veteran?



kbrown said:


> I now go into the surge area and wait for prices to rise as high as they can, and then try to get the highest dollar add on. The downside is, once demand is met, the dollar amount drops like a stone most of the time. For instance, it could go as high as a $10- 11 add on, and then in seconds, it could drop down


Did you not do this before? I'm pretty sure most driver new in areas with surge and would wait till I got to what they thought would be the highest amount and then go online. Likewise, those surges also had a tendency to drop to nothing in a split second.



kbrown said:


> What is also frustrating is that if you switch from X mode to delivery mode (who would do that???) at any time, when you come back to X mode, you'll find you lost your sticky


That's how it is here for select and X. If you have a select surge, then add in X, you lose the select surge.


kbrown said:


> For us, XL doesn't surge a lot unless you're at an event.


Does your XL not surge with x? Our XL surges whenever X surges. The shity part here is oh, it's the same dollar amount as X . when we had the multiplier, it was the same multiplier but since the platform pays higher it wouldn't equal the same dollar amount


kbrown said:


> if you're in XL mode in the surge while it's going up, you CANNOT switch over to see how X is doing. You will lose your sticky for XL.


 since XL and X surges are the same here , we know what the other one is doing because it's the same as the one we're on. Now, if I'm on select only, I cannot see what x and XL are doing


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Veteran driver= more than 3 years of more than 40 hours per week driving, at least 50 weeks per year.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not according to Uber. Lower milage Rate means more pay!


 This happened in Las Vegas, and I decided to stop driving. I went from earning 72 cents per mile down to 60 cents. Time did increase from 11 cents per minute to 15 cents. When I calculated my rides on the old rates, with rides on the new rate, I ended up with less money. Uber will sell this as a positive, but it is not. Good luck to you all.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Actually, the vast majority of veterans didn't adapt, they quit.
> 
> Statistically, there are virtually zero drivers left from 2013-14.
> 
> Many veterans quit in 2015, and the exodus has continued since.


Exodus of drivers on one end
and a flood of incoming new drivers on the other.

The drivers that quit have that luxury
The newbies are Diehard, Desperate and will accept
each and every ping with a smile

As some of the newbies fall out
Guess what:
A whole new batch awaits approval to hit the road

ie. 15000 newly laid off GM workers coming to uber
Those over 40YO who think "I'll do uber until I get a real job"
have a better chance at being mauled @ the zoo than securing gainful employment



kbrown said:


> They did it to us in the DC market. One day, we woke up and there were no more multipliers, only these dollar add ons. This is NOT surge- surge is multipliers, which they still charge to the rider, but they keep all the surge for themselves.
> 
> This knocks our pay down to a minimum of 40%. When you look at the receipt at the end of the ride, you can clearly see that Uber takes a minimum of 40% of what the rider paid. It's usually about 40- 50%, but it can be up to 90%. There have been times when I've seen people get paid only the tip they were paid and Uber took everything!
> 
> ...


TL : DR


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> OK don't get all possessive over the term veteran. I'm pretty sure veteran means anyone who has long experience in something, typically a job position. If you want to get technical though, veterans from (I'm guessing) your era, made it from 13-14 to 15 ? So 1-2 yrs? Whereas the veterans I'm referring to, made it from beginning of '15 to the end of '18. so 2 to 3 times longer? Now, who are the real veterans . . . Veteran?
> 
> Did you not do this before? I'm pretty sure most driver new in areas with surge and would wait till I got to what they thought would be the highest amount and then go online. Likewise, those surges also had a tendency to drop to nothing in a split second.
> 
> ...


Yes, we did do the same thing with multipliers, but the difference now is that if you can get to that top dollar surge, even if someone requests you from a cheaper surge area, you get to keep your top dollar surge. That's why it's called a "sticky" surge. Under multipliers, you can drive into a 5x surge and you'll still get a 1.4x or a no surge or whatever. With dollar add ons, whatever the highest dollar zone you drive to will be as high as you get, UNLESS someone in an even higher dollar surge zone pings you. It behooves you to try and get to the highest dollar zone you can so you have the chace of getting a ping with the highest dollar amount no mattee what. Also, unlike multipliers, as the surge subsides, you still have your high dolar add on from the zone, provided you don't log out or reject a ping when you have the dollar sticky. You want to get the highest dollar amount you can and then get out as soon as possible.

Our XL surges independent of XL. XL can be surging at 4.0x, and X would be surging at 1.5x. Or maybe X surges at 3.0x, and XL is not surging at all. They may start to separate XL from.X in your area as well.... I don't know.

Uber just sent us an email early this morning. Now, they're changing thr rates so that time rates are going to be paid higher and distance rates are going to be paid at a lower rate. So basically, they are forcing us to take the shortest routes possible, but they are not going to change how they bill passengers. Passengers will be billed at our old rates in multipliers. We drivers will be paid less with dollar add ons only when the demand exceeds 1.6x, and will be paid even less on long trips. Then Uber sends some cheap smokescreen that we know as QUEST and flexible quest to keep drivers interested in doing lots of short trips for very very little.

GET OUT. It's time for everyone with ambition and the will to earn a living to bounce. Thank U, Next!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> This happened in Las Vegas, and I decided to stop driving. I went from earning 72 cents per mile down to 60 cents. Time did increase from 11 cents per minute to 15 cents. When I calculated my rides on the old rates, with rides on the new rate, I ended up with less money. Uber will sell this as a positive, but it is not. Good luck to you all.


Did u replace the driving gig with something else?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Exodus of drivers on one end
> and a flood of incoming new drivers on the other.
> 
> The drivers that quit have that luxury
> ...


God help those people in Detroit that actually think their 30 cents a mile is going to earn them any type of living. They will go bankrupt and end up homeless and living in their car faster than if they got a job working at Walmart or the local university. I wilk get down on bended knee and pray to Jesus those poor GM people don't get sucked in the Uber poverty game.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kbrown said:


> God help those people in Detroit that actually think their 30 cents a mile is going to earn them any type of living. They will go bankrupt and end up homeless and living in their car faster than if they got a job working at Walmart or the local university. I wilk get down on bended knee and pray to Jesus those poor GM people don't get sucked in the Uber poverty game.


 "uber poverty game"
More accurately: the low skill low wage Global world of the working poor

The GM 15000 layoffs will be nationwide (including Baltimore), not only Motown
https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2018/11/26/general-motors-layoffs-baltimore/


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Not according to Uber. Lower milage Rate means more pay!


They lowered the mileage rate and increased the time rate here in Cleveland probably 6 months ago. It really didn't have much of an effect. But in Cincinnati they did change to the flat surge while they left the surge alone here in Cleveland.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> "uber poverty game"
> More accurately: the low skill low wage Global world of the working poor


Or "subservient thankless job".



Michael - Cleveland said:


> They lowered the mileage rate and increased the time rate here in Cleveland probably 6 months ago. It really didn't have much of an effect. But in Cincinnati they did change to the flat surge while they left the surge alone here in Cleveland.


They are squeezing drivers even more. They still have a negative loss showing, and they're valued insanely high. Investors are worried about investing at the IPO, so Uber is doing more to squeeze drivers for more money. How about if Uber cuts HALF their workforce, gices up on half of their half baked ideas, a d cuts their board pay by HALF? Then gives up on giving out free rides and refunding people their money? That would give them a huge chunk of money, but they'll never do it. Uber has this idea of trying to look like major players hell bent on controlling every aspect of transportation. It ain't gonna happen.

I will bet you good money they are aitting in their offices looking to buy an airline. Uber Air is a concept and they are going to buy in to that to corner the transportation industry. Look at the next airline with financial issues and start taking bets.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

kbrown said:


> Or "subservient thankless job".
> 
> They are squeezing drivers even more. They still have a negative loss showing, and they're valued insanely high. Investors are worried about investing at the IPO, so Uber is doing more to squeeze drivers for more money. How about if Uber cuts HALF their workforce, gices up on half of their half baked ideas, a d cuts their board pay by HALF? Then gives up on giving out free rides and refunding people their money? That would give them a huge chunk of money, but they'll never do it. Uber has this idea of trying to look like major players hell bent on controlling every aspect of transportation. It ain't gonna happen.
> 
> I will bet you good money they are aitting in their offices looking to buy an airline. Uber Air is a concept and they are going to buy in to that to corner the transportation industry. Look at the next airline with financial issues and start taking bets.


Airline are heavily regulated and unionize
not the best environment for Uber.

I think uber wants everything in Global Ground Transportation
Commercial, Private, 4 Hire and Autonomous


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

kbrown said:


> Yes, we did do the same thing with multipliers, but the difference now is that if you can get to that top dollar surge, even if someone requests you from a cheaper surge area, you get to keep your top dollar surge. That's why it's called a "sticky" surge. Under multipliers, you can drive into a 5x surge and you'll still get a 1.4x or a no surge or whatever. With dollar add ons, whatever the highest dollar zone you drive to will be as high as you get, UNLESS someone in an even higher dollar surge zone pings you. It behooves you to try and get to the highest dollar zone you can so you have the chace of getting a ping with the highest dollar amount no mattee what. Also, unlike multipliers, as the surge subsides, you still have your high dolar add on from the zone, provided you don't log out or reject a ping when you have the dollar sticky. You want to get the highest dollar amount you can and then get out as soon as possible.
> 
> Our XL surges independent of XL. XL can be surging at 4.0x, and X would be surging at 1.5x. Or maybe X surges at 3.0x, and XL is not surging at all. They may start to separate XL from.X in your area as well.... I don't know.
> 
> ...


Ok you nailed it on the head! By drivers longhauling, Uber had to pay drivers based on what they charge the pax.
Now, Uber will save boucou bucks by killing the Long haul. Well done!


----------



## excel2345 (Dec 14, 2015)

Here's how I see it:
Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
Driver-I understand but my license is too important to risk, I make my living driving, sorry
Passenger-Here's a $20, can you please try!
Next sound, squeal of tires


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

excel2345 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
> Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
> Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
> ...


Yea right!! Uber passengers would never squeeze out a 20 dollar cash tip.

More likely theyll say " i make it worth your while , followed by ill tip in the app , followed by driver never getting a tip on the app...

I think the main reason this is being done is to squeeze more drivers into highly congested areas where there are more customers. Drivers will now be forced work longer hours in highly congested areas.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Boston Uber Driver here:

Changes went into effect, not noticing a huge difference yet per ride, I am however noticing people were less apt to take Uber today given the price change for riders. Not shocking. Lyft was the dominant platform today by being the "cheaper option". I refuse to drive Lyft for various reasons.

Surge was non-existent today as well. Usually surge hits all of Boston around 7am until about 9-9:30. Only spots it hit was a small part of Dorchester and Brighton/Allston around 8:45am. 

I joined in January, and I'm 100% done after the new year. I have seen the light, done the math, and its not worth it unless Uber/Lyft reclassify their drivers and start paying them more, which wont happen until drivers make a protest or stop all together.

Better chance or seeing a pig fly than any of that happening. 

Spending my afternoon on the job hunt again. Good luck to you all.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

This happened months ago in the Dallas market. Select rates were adjusted recently. 

I pulled a years worth of rides and compared. The change amounted to about $10 in favor of Uber which I figure this is due to my style of driving long trips and surge rather than shorties. 

I think Uber is actually trying to balance time and miles which the Dallas drivers were hell bent that it was a pay cut. 

What we need to be worried about is the flat rate surge and uncapping of drivers. Too many drivers out there willing to drive base fare and Uber knows this.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

drving in traffic is the worst part of uber, whiny pax, delayed pool pickups i tend to avoid traffic, so this is a paycut to night and weekend drivers. they could have just implemented these changes only during rush hours, would be better...........


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

excel2345 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
> Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
> Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
> ...


I had that happen once. It was morning rush, and this guy gets in my car. Of course, the Uber app is taking forever to start the trip. The guy pleads with me to get going, but I tell him that I can't, because I won't get paid by Uber until the trip starts. The guy pulls out a $20 and tells me it's mine if I go now and get him there on time. My tires squeal, and I'm making serious time and taking shortcuts (legally) and everything. I got him there 5 minutes early, and he handed me the $20 and thanks me. I got $15 anyway, and now, I've got a $35 trip under my belt in 17 minutes. I had to laugh. If only every rider could be like that!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Houston has been having this, and generally we are making less money. Houston drivers are too stupid though and didn't do anything about it. (I think we were first) So sorry, this is still expanding.



dnlbaboof said:


> drving in traffic is the worst part of uber, whiny pax, delayed pool pickups i tend to avoid traffic, so this is a paycut to night and weekend drivers. they could have just implemented these changes only during rush hours, would be better...........


The mileage rate is still gonna cost you money any way you look at it. If our time was really valued, they would of increased the time, left the mileage alone.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

As someone pointed out, Uber did this in Chicago about a month ago. Lyft has followed suit. Overall, it's about a 10% pay cut for drivers. Just run the numbers on what a 20 mile trip under the new and old rates would be. Drivers will make a bit more if they're driving in a highly congested area. So it's possible to do slightly better if you're working rush hours downtown but that only accounts for about six hours a day. For the other 18 hours it's a pay cut. It's also a cut if you work the suburbs or less congested areas of your city. Suburban drivers make their money on longer rides, like airport runs, but now those rides pay less. The flat rate surges also make long rides less profitable. Surges are far less frequent and the amounts offered are generally less than the old multipliers. Now drivers look for short rides. A $5 flat surge for a mile ride is better than the same $5 for a 20 mile, hour-long ride to the airport. Pool rides, however, become more attractive because the surge will apply to each new rider. Occasionally, you'll see a huge surge after an event or on a night like Blackout Wednesday but those are few and far between. Uber is also learning how to stop the "sticky" surge, or karting as we call it, at the airports. Overall, this is just money out of the driver's pocket and into Uber's .


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Travis Alex said:


> Boston Uber Driver here:
> 
> Changes went into effect, not noticing a huge difference yet per ride, I am however noticing people were less apt to take Uber today given the price change for riders. Not shocking. Lyft was the dominant platform today by being the "cheaper option". I refuse to drive Lyft for various reasons.
> 
> ...


No they haven't, at least not yet. Rates are still the same for me.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

excel2345 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
> Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
> Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
> ...


I'm doing this 4+ years....

When asked to speed up

I always reply: " sure, please send me a text now requesting I exceed the speed limit"

Seriously, That ends the topic, and we move on to Sports or current events


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I don't think we can go any lower in Charlotte, it was nice to go from empty to full for $19 on the Prius today. $2.11 Gas near the airport gets me excited. That's 500 mile range for less than $20


--------

In L.A., we are paying $3.45 to $4.25
$2.11 would look REALLY good to us.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I know, Tesla model 3 is $15 to charge for 300 mile range. So in essence, without maintenance costs, the Prius is cheaper to operate than an electric car. Wonder how it stacks up against a plug in prius, gas may very well be cheaper than charging, especially in LA and Orange County.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I praise my Prius. Low gas usage, low maintenance.

Oh and $20 filled the tank at QT on Wilkinson a few hours ago. $2.08 for 87 octane.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I praise my Prius. Low gas usage, low maintenance.
> 
> Oh and $20 filled the tank at QT on Wilkinson a few hours ago. $2.08 for 87 octane.


 I will be there later today. Love that price, dropping like Presidents' pants when a porn star walks in the room.


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> ...


To be fair in them markets it might work out they have more traffic in them markets So they tend to drive less miles but wait in more traffic They need to raise the mile rates in NC


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> I will be there later today. Love that price, dropping like Presidents' pants when a porn star walks in the room.


Problem is, about 4 people almost ran me over between the gas pump and the store. Place is way too busy with cheap gas.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I paid $1.29 for gas this week with a car wash. Regular price was $1.79. Gas prices here in Dallas are sitting at sub $2.00.

This was at a Buc-ee's gas station the home the of beaver! By far the best restrooms and I am guessing about 50 pumps. And them beaver nuggets are a great snack.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LiveNLearn said:


> I think the main reason this is being done is to squeeze more drivers into highly congested areas where there are more customers. Drivers will now be forced work longer hours in highly congested areas.


 this is being done to put money in their pockets. Plain and simple. There is no other reason. They don't care about the passengers. they don't care about the drivers. They only care about themselves and IPO

For some reason there was a glitch in our app on Sunday during the Broncos game. They were showing the multiplier. The last I saw it was only a 2.3. So I don't know how high I actually got but a 2.3 they were offering us a $5 flat fee surge. Calculating the old rates versus the fat fee, based on a 10mi /30 min trip, that's $10 we are loosing! The flat fee surge is definitely more detrimental than the lower rates. The stop D surge is essentially putting you back at your old pay. Can we function off our old pay with no surge. There's a concert venue Red Rocks about 25 to 30 minutes from downtown Denver. It's in the Foothills on the west side of town. I want to know how those people are going to get picked up in the summer. It's a guaranteed deadhead out there. No one's going out there at midnight. It had to hit two times the rate just for drivers to make money. I don't know anyone who's going to go out there now


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> this is being done to put money in our pockets. Plain and simple. There is no other reason. They don't care about the passengers. they don't care about the drivers. They only care about themselves and IPO
> 
> For some reason there was a glitch in our app on Sunday during the Broncos game. They were showing the multiplier. The last I saw it was only a 2.3. So I don't know how high I actually got but a 2.3 they were offering us a $5 flat fee surge. Calculating the old rates versus the fat fee, based on a 10mi /30 min trip, that's $10 we are loosing! The flat fee surge is definitely more detrimental than the lower rates. The stop D surge is essentially putting you back at your old pay. Can we function off our old pay with no surge. There's a concert venue Red Rocks about 25 to 30 minutes from downtown Denver. It's in the Foothills on the west side of town. I want to know how those people are going to get picked up in the summer. It's a guaranteed deadhead out there. No one's going out there at midnight. It had to hit two times the rate just for drivers to make money. I don't know anyone who's going to go out there now


Yep...Forcing drivers to work longer hours and highly congested areas definetly puts more money in their pocket.


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

Any word on how the rates in Minneapolis actually changed? Like, the actual per-minute/mile rates before and after the change.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

LiveNLearn said:


> Yep...Forcing drivers to work longer hours and highly congested areas definetly puts more money in their pocket.


Well even more so, almost the entire surge and then whatever the rate differences equal


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> I will be there later today. Love that price, dropping like Presidents' pants when a porn star walks in the room.


That's a beautiful metaphor.


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> This happened months ago in the Dallas market. Select rates were adjusted recently.
> 
> I pulled a years worth of rides and compared. The change amounted to about $10 in favor of Uber which I figure this is due to my style of driving long trips and surge rather than shorties.
> 
> ...


"$10 in favor of Uber" per what interval?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

rob glen said:


> "$10 in favor of Uber" per what interval?


What interval are you talking about? I pulled a year of trips and separated x, xl, select and compared. I didn't know there is some other analysis I could of done to gauge intervals.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> What interval are you talking about? I pulled a year of trips and separated x, xl, select and compared. I didn't know there is some other analysis I could of done to gauge intervals.


I don't know you only lost $10. I surpassed on the first two days driving at these rates


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> @moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


Apperently this is a new sub? News is anything that any "news" organization reports (TK bought an Apartment! Has nothing to do with our current driving situation), this sub will be for the dumb things UBER (or Lyft) send us directly through the app. This has the potential to keep people from falling for false messages from cracked apks.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> What interval are you talking about? I pulled a year of trips and separated x, xl, select and compared. I didn't know there is some other analysis I could of done to gauge intervals.


What he means by "interval" is the time span. $10 a year in favor of Uber? $10 a week? $10 an hour? You see how not having an interval makes "$10 in favor of Uber" a completely useless statement. a week vs. a day vs. an hour goes from an minor change to a soul crushing change. So....what is the answer?


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> What he means by "interval" is the time span. $10 a year in favor of Uber? $10 a week? $10 an hour? You see how not having an interval makes "$10 in favor of Uber" a completely useless statement. a week vs. a day vs. an hour goes from an minor change to a soul crushing change. So....what is the answer?


Yes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> View attachment 277081
> I paid $1.29 for gas this week with a car wash. Regular price was $1.79. Gas prices here in Dallas are sitting at sub $2.00.
> 
> This was at a Buc-ee's gas station the home the of beaver! By far the best restrooms and I am guessing about 50 pumps. And them beaver nuggets are a great snack.


I'm almost afraid to ask!! Beaver nuggets??


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Did u replace the driving gig with something else?


I was unemployed for about one year. I did find regular full-time employment, only drove on weekends.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

father of unicorns said:


> I was unemployed for about one year. I did find regular full-time employment, only drove on weekends.


What industry and @ what capacity (position) did u find regular FT employment?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

All the cabbies around the country enjoying U/l drivers misery.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> All the cabbies around the country enjoying U/l drivers misery.


We still have plenty of our own. Way too many TNC drivers out here to enjoy the consistent profits of yesteryear.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I really got kinda PO'ed at uber about this. Tonight got one of those "rate us" with the smilies thing and kinda unloaded about all my gripes about uber'n. Pay, pay structure and how they didn't listen to me with the whole "We heard ya" stuff.

So on checking fare details after a few angry, I hate uber hours. My per mile and per minute are still the same. Wait time doubled.

Honest to good! the first time I unload on 'em and am at all malcontented is when they give me a freakin' raise! Doubling the wait time would actually be my suggestion if I were on their boards as it is a definite and below local minimum wage. Making it civilly actionable. It's like they did in fact listen to me. LoL.

_"Dear Uber,

I am so sorry for my harsh words and please know your the only app I will ever truly..." _Can you send flowers to an_ app?_



#professoruber said:


> View attachment 277081
> I paid $1.29 for gas this week with a car wash. Regular price was $1.79. Gas prices here in Dallas are sitting at sub $2.00.
> 
> This was at a Buc-ee's gas station the home the of beaver! By far the best restrooms and I am guessing about 50 pumps. And them beaver nuggets are a great snack.


hehe. You said "beaver nuggets". In the great words of the girl child from the Adams family. "Are they made with real beaver?"

$1.29!? That's awesome. Double that here at a cheap place with a coupon and a blind dog.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> I really got kinda PO'ed at uber about this. Tonight got one of those "rate us" with the smilies thing and kinda unloaded about all my gripes about uber'n. Pay, pay structure and how they didn't listen to me with the whole "We heard ya" stuff.
> 
> So on checking fare details after a few angry, I hate uber hours. My per mile and per minute are still the same. Wait time doubled.
> 
> ...


After they asked you how happy you were driving for Uber, did they ask how calm you felt when driving? They asked me that and I replied moderately calm. Then when they asked for additional feedback, I said I could be a lot more calm while driving if they would give us back our surges. Otherwise I don't have time to be calm. I also let them know I felt the timing of this question was strategically implemented. Perhaps I should go check my app as well?


----------



## RHODYrideshare (Nov 29, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> QT on Wilkenson near the airport, sorry $2.12, I filled up at a Walmart station off Independence for $2.11 this weekend.


In Rhode island gas is $2.55-$2.89 a gallon


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> What interval are you talking about? I pulled a year of trips and separated x, xl, select and compared. I didn't know there is some other analysis I could of done to gauge intervals.


As someone else said,interval in this case mean what time period are you referencing when you say there was a $10 difference. $10 per week, month, the entire year?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Add San Diego to the list. 23% milage pay reduction.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Meanwhile, I was wrong over $20 to fill up the prius. $2.05 today. Wonder if we are getting a cut in clt? I am out below $. 60


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

excel2345 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
> Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
> Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
> ...


Good Idea  I used to drive people around 40+ hours a week doing Uber and Lyft. Now I'm what you guys call a pax. Quit driving when surges disappeared. Its highly unprofitable right now. Why are you guys still driving? I understand people that are retired or someone who is bored, but trying to make a living doing it is just not smart at this time in my opinion. It used to be very good on pay, now its just garbage. Uber is turning its drivers into TIP only service people, similar to waitresses at restaurants. Except waitresses get a 20% tip on almost every guest , with Uber its the other way around no tip on almost every rider. Now I'm thinking to call Uber as pax and have Uber driver cancel or cancel myself and pay them cash with 20% tip rounded up to nearest dollar. I have been on the other side so I know how it feels making $2 an hour.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

DC has about a 25% reduction. I'm sure Lyft will follow soon.


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

Have you guys thought to prove to yourself that this is actually a rate cut? I just applied the new rates to my last 1000 rides, and my total changed by about $10. That's a whole 1-cent per-ride. Nothing to write to all the share-holders about. And please stop whining about the mileage cut without at least mentioning the corresponding per-minute bump. Or just actually quit (as opposed to just talking about it) and leave the pings for the rest of us...


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> @moderators why was this moved from news to notifications? This is the biggest news story of November. I doth protest.


Agree. this needs to be the hot topic of the YEAR. it's draconian. and other big words.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, that does it. 4 + years in the Bay Area. There is no work-around for this one. I'm torn between leaving my app on all the time and not accepting trips or cancelling every ride until they boot me out.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> ...





TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> ...


Well, that does it. 4 + years in the Bay Area. There is no work-around for this one. I'm torn between leaving my app on all the time and not accepting trips or cancelling every ride until they boot me out.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

szamlat said:


> Well, that does it. 4 + years in the Bay Area. There is no work-around for this one. I'm torn between leaving my app on all the time and not accepting trips or cancelling every ride until they boot me out.


I quit some time ago. This just confirms it was a good idea. Long trips no longer profitable. Whole bunch of short trips just tiresome. It might be a good idea to start looking for a new gig now before everyone else quits and jobs/gigs fill up.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Add Austin, TX


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Baltimore and DC. Plus the app right now is really sketchy I have a feeling a lot of people are logging in or trying to check this update


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Boston:


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm happy a quit full time here in Boston this past spring. I was driving 10-15 hrs a week from spring to about recently just 2 weeks before this insult of a pay cut haha. Uber/Lyft ceos and all investors should all be hunt down and murdered.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> Boston:


San Francisco Rates


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hunter Knight said:


> Have you guys thought to prove to yourself that this is actually a rate cut? I just applied the new rates to my last 1000 rides, and my total changed by about $10. That's a whole 1-cent per-ride. Nothing to write to all the share-holders about. And please stop whining about the mileage cut without at least mentioning the corresponding per-minute bump. Or just actually quit (as opposed to just talking about it) and leave the pings for the rest of us...


on rides before today, we got paid atleast 3 times as much for distance as we did for time so cutting distance 30% while raising time only 60% means the time increase means nothing

if you want to prove that you make the same let's see you post your previous trips and subtract 30% from your distance amount while adding 60% to your time amount and let's see you somehow make the same

I'll wait


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

This is what they just sent me. HAHAHAHAHA. NEVER at these rates.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

the time increase means almost nothing since we barely made anything for time compared to distance anyhow

all this is is a rate decrease, period

they just tried getting creative in their way of spinning it so that people wouldn't notice


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> the time increase means almost nothing since we barely made anything for time compared to distance anyhow


Yep, 100% correct -42cents on miles +14 on time. Thats robbery. I hope all drivers will finally get fed up of this nonsense.


----------



## TB the Pilot (Nov 29, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Breaking news:
> Boston, Pittsburgh and D.C. all just started threads saying Uber is decreasing their milage rate and increasing the rate for time.
> As your market releases this news, please post here.
> 
> ...


Make no mistake!!!! This is a pay cut. I will not exceed the speed limit by 1 mph


----------



## rob glen (Aug 11, 2015)

Hunter Knight said:


> Have you guys thought to prove to yourself that this is actually a rate cut? I just applied the new rates to my last 1000 rides, and my total changed by about $10. That's a whole 1-cent per-ride. Nothing to write to all the share-holders about. And please stop whining about the mileage cut without at least mentioning the corresponding per-minute bump. Or just actually quit (as opposed to just talking about it) and leave the pings for the rest of us...


I just did my last few rides (busy with the 'ol regular job) and I'm seeing 9% less. Clearly a small sample size, but the rides I did were from a typical day. More analysis is needed, but so far I agree - this ain't good.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It appears we've all been hit. Rate change just came through the app in SAT. Apparently they didn't escrew us as hard as other territories, it was enough however to drop our per mile rate by $0.10

Now a whopping $0.62 per mile.


----------



## phoneguy (Apr 15, 2015)

Pittsburgh just got the new rates.
Mileage down from 1.21 to .87 (before uber cut)
Time up from .17 to .32.

I used a fairly busy week and just used the mileage and time to determine if what they said was true about it not costing us anything.

So I pulled the time and mileage for 36 trips. I calculated the take home before and after the cut. Before I would have gotten $307.63 and after the rate change, it went up to $313.37. That is a 1.87% increase. 

I am OK with these changes if they hold true.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

phoneguy said:


> Pittsburgh just got the new rates.
> Mileage down from 1.21 to .87 (before uber cut)
> Time up from .17 to .32.
> 
> ...


You probably did not have many long trips.


----------



## TB the Pilot (Nov 29, 2018)

Hunter Knight said:


> Have you guys thought to prove to yourself that this is actually a rate cut? I just applied the new rates to my last 1000 rides, and my total changed by about $10. That's a whole 1-cent per-ride. Nothing to write to all the share-holders about. And please stop whining about the mileage cut without at least mentioning the corresponding per-minute bump. Or just actually quit (as opposed to just talking about it) and leave the pings for the rest of us...


In areas like yours (I lived in it a while ago) this isn't a big deal. But in the rest of the world where we don't sit in traffic for hours it is a major deal. Calculated my last week and would have been a 12% pay cut. Sorry but that IS worth *****ing about.


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

TB the Pilot said:


> In areas like yours (I lived in it a while ago) this isn't a big deal. But in the rest of the world where we don't sit in traffic for hours it is a major deal. Calculated my last week and would have been a 12% pay cut. Sorry but that IS worth @@@@@ing about.


Time to start looking for another gig?


----------



## Lord Moyne (May 5, 2017)

Lyft will probably keep their old rates for the next two weeks or so, I recommend doing Lyft instead of Uber until Lyft changes their rates to copy Uber's.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Yep, for Boston, this is what hundred percent of pay cut. The only time we're the time bonus will be of any factor, is going to be during rush hour, and even then, you're still making less money during those times because you're constantly stuck in traffic. Boston traffic has gotten so bad that you'll be lucky to do more than 3 rides (unless it's a pool), in the span of the two hours that are allocated for rush hour traffic.

Also, surge pricing has been non-existent the last two mornings in Boston, basically meaning you're driving at a base rate, which doesn't make the additional time bump worth it.

Traffic in the Boston area has doubled, construction is at an all-time high, and travel times are ridiculously long just to drop off one person two miles away add a base fare.

This is the nail in the coffin for me putting anymore miles out there for Uber or Lyft. People should follow suit at this time.

I'll keep the app for inclimant weather, but definitely back on the hunt again.



cdm813 said:


> Boston:


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

TB the Pilot said:


> In areas like yours (I lived in it a while ago) this isn't a big deal. But in the rest of the world where we don't sit in traffic for hours it is a major deal. Calculated my last week and would have been a 12% pay cut. Sorry but that IS worth @@@@@ing about.


I'm in LA. We don't have these changes yet but to think that they won't come is probably naive. We have awful traffic here. But my whole driving strategy is based around avoiding it for the sake of my own SANITY. Sitting in traffic is also awful for your car and eats up all your gas. Anyone in this city who is encouraged to drive in more traffic by this "increase" needs a spell in the psych ward.


----------



## Ublet678 (Jan 21, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Yet: u will continue to Activate the drivers App and chauffeur Uber's clients with a smile
> 
> It's just ubers way of reminding us that Drivers are Powerless, Disposable
> and in plentiful supply


Hence why we need a unified Boycott across the Markets one united driver strike


----------



## PVP (Aug 23, 2016)

Uber is probably testing waters. "What is the lowest price drivers are willing to drive for?" As long as there are drivers out there on the road the pay will keep decreasing and decreasing to benefit Uber.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

rob glen said:


> As someone else said,interval in this case mean what time period are you referencing when you say there was a $10 difference. $10 per week, month, the entire year?


As I indicated in my original post, I said that I pulled an entire year (the previous 12 months). No sense in analyzing this per week, month, or year. It was a pain in the ass to copy and paste all that data from uber.com and then parse through the data I needed.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Ublet678 said:


> Hence why we need a unified Boycott across the Markets one united driver strike


More like: "manage ur expectations" of an entry level ground transportation gig,
Or continue to present yourself as a victim.
IMO


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

For those of you that only do short, shitty rides this is a minor increase. For the rest of us, the math doesn't add up.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> More like: "manage ur expectations" of an entry level ground transportation gig,
> Or continue to present yourself as a victim.
> IMO


I have to think pizza delivery guys make more now.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> More like: "manage ur expectations" of an entry level ground transportation gig,
> Or continue to present yourself as a victim.
> IMO


Lmao always love the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" argument. Weeds out the Low IQ among us. :happy:


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Wait until these fools are going across the Bay Bridge for $9


Travis Alex said:


> Lmao always love the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" argument. Weeds out the Low IQ among us. :happy:


Clearly a money-grab to try to show a profitable quarter before the IPO.


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

I would think that this change will force Uber to have a better way of estimating trip times (to support upfront pricing), and thus have a more traffic-aware navigation capability, but hey, it's their money to lose.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

szamlat said:


> Wait until these fools are going across the Bay Bridge for $9
> 
> Clearly a money-grab to try to show a profitable quarter before the IPO.


my comment exactly


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

phoneguy said:


> Pittsburgh just got the new rates.
> Mileage down from 1.21 to .87 (before uber cut)
> Time up from .17 to .32.
> 
> ...


it's physically impossible to be making more


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Sacramento changed 3 months ago to 58¢ and 15¢... I'd like to know if any market is lower than that?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

.825/mile and 11.25/minute with 3.63minimum here in greater Minnesota
It also lists a $300 maximum but I've gotten more than that on a 230 mile ride to Mpls Airport.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Actually, the vast majority of veterans didn't adapt, they quit.
> 
> Statistically, there are virtually zero drivers left from 2013-14.
> 
> Many veterans quit in 2015, and the exodus has continued since.


And the sad thing is that it's generally accepted that 2015 was the golden year for Fuber.



excel2345 said:


> Here's how I see it:
> Passenger-Hi, I'm late can you please speed it up a little?
> Driver-Sorry sir but the speed limit in Boston is 25mph unless other wise posted.
> Passenger-Yeah, but you aren't close to keeping up with traffic and I'm really late
> ...


Nope nope nope. Whatever you're on, you need to get off it.

This.is.how it's really going to go down:

Pax: "Uhhh, I'm running late, can you drive faster?"

Driver: "Sorry pax, but the speed limit on this road is 25mph unless otherwise posted."

Pax: "But the other drivers are going 10 miles over the speed limit, you keep getting overtaken."

Driver: "I understand but my license is too important to risk, I make my living driving, sorry."

Pax: "I'm reporting you to Uber"

*After the ride finishes, exchange one star and you will get a message about being an reckless driver and being aggressive to your pax*



Hunter Knight said:


> Have you guys thought to prove to yourself that this is actually a rate cut? I just applied the new rates to my last 1000 rides, and my total changed by about $10. That's a whole 1-cent per-ride. Nothing to write to all the share-holders about. And please stop whining about the mileage cut without at least mentioning the corresponding per-minute bump. Or just actually quit (as opposed to just talking about it) and leave the pings for the rest of us...


Have you?

The only thing consistent is that you'll be making $10 a trip on average. The only way you'll make more is if you live in a city that's ridiculously congested and you get a 5 mile trip to complete in 30 minutes. Otherwise, no dice.



Lord Summerisle said:


> I'm in LA. We don't have these changes yet but to think that they won't come is probably naive. We have awful traffic here. But my whole driving strategy is based around avoiding it for the sake of my own SANITY. Sitting in traffic is also awful for your car and eats up all your gas. Anyone in this city who is encouraged to drive in more traffic by this "increase" needs a spell in the psych ward.


Do you have the new surge method yet?

I think Uber's plan is for a national 0.60 cent per.mile fare


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

im driving so i dont have access to my computer but i challenge everyone to do this...


take your last 5 trips you did before todays new rates....multiply the time amount by 1.6 and the distance amount by .7 and add them up and see if that amount is more than the original total of the two...post the screenshots as well so people can verify

i will do the same later


----------



## Hunter Knight (Aug 7, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> im driving so i dont have access to my computer but i challenge everyone to do this...
> 
> take your last 5 trips you did before todays new rates....multiply the time amount by 1.6 and the distance amount by .7 and add them up and see if that amount is more than the original total of the two...post the screenshots as well so people can verify
> 
> i will do the same later


Need to take a larger sample size, like 100 or more. I did 1000 (already had them logged in a spreadsheet), changed total by $10. Don't need to post screenshots because you can believe me or not, I don't care.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Travis Alex said:


> Lmao always love the "pull yourself up by your bootstraps" argument. Weeds out the Low IQ among us. :happy:


 "manage ur expectations" of an entry level ground transportation gig"

Has NOTHING to do with pulling yourself up by your jock and/or boot straps
It has to do with:
this is a crap gig, nothing u do will change that including getting paid crap $$$

U can't make a low skill gig anything more than what it is.

Low skill Low Wage
Is universal

FUll Time U/L drivers are the working poor and always will be
This gig is best for part timers (with FT gainful employment), bored retirees, undergraduates needing beer money and housewives (and stay @ home dads) when kids are in school.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

The problem is that Uber says that it gives drivers flexibility to set their schedule etc. These new numbers make drivers change their habits etc. I never drive downtown DC during rush if I don’t have to, and prefer suburbs and late evening driving. I’m sure my numbers will be much lower with the new structure.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Look at the old NJ rates:


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

njn said:


> Look at the old NJ rates:


What are their rates now?


----------



## Uberantman (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

OPTIONCB said:


> my comment exactly


Sorry, I didn't go through all of the comments. Too busy turning my app back on after not accepting rides.

Remember when they lowered rates once and said you can make more money because you'll be busier? The rate-reduction reasoning behind this one is even more priceless.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

szamlat said:


> Sorry, I didn't go through all of the comments. Too busy turning my app back on after not accepting rides.
> 
> Remember when they lowered rates once and said you can make more money because you'll be busier? The rate-reduction reasoning behind this one is even more priceless.


Uber's just reminding drivers they're powerless
and that uber can kick u in the nutz all day long
and u continue to chauffeur their clients with a big smile
while worrying about your Rating

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at that insanity


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Uber's just reminding drivers they're powerless
> and that uber can kick u in the nutz all day long
> and u continue to chauffeur their clients with a big smile
> while worrying about your Rating
> ...


Agreed but I never worry about my rating. I have to take a look at my acceptance rate today though. Actually, can you find that anymore?

It's over. Just the desperate, foolish, and idiotic people will remain. Makes me not want to take an Uber ride, for sure.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

PVP said:


> Uber is probably testing waters. "What is the lowest price drivers are willing to drive for?" As long as there are drivers out there on the road the pay will keep decreasing and decreasing to benefit Uber.


Uber successfully tested drivers "limits & boundaries" and found none when Los Angeles area drivers allowed a significantly lower rate than San Francisco. Driver's failed to realize Los Angeles is a major Uber market.

It's what happens when most lack higher education and fail to see the big picture.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> What industry and @ what capacity (position) did u find regular FT employment?


I have a masters degree in higher education administration. I moved to vegas with a job in higher education, and 8 months after I started, they decided to cancel the position. So I had to uber until I was able to find another job.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Hunter Knight said:


> Need to take a larger sample size, like 100 or more. I did 1000 (already had them logged in a spreadsheet), changed total by $10. Don't need to post screenshots because you can believe me or not, I don't care.


I don't believe anything you say and I don't think anyone else does either.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> The even bigger news is that they are instituting the flat rate surge crap


Philly driver here.
we got flat rate surge in the late summer, and we also got the change in rates.

not trying to be an uber cheerleader, but here's how things turned out - at least for me.

the new rates - actually help. they end up paying more for shorter rides. rides in congested traffic cities end up paying out more - everytime. medium rides in the 20-30 mile range stay roughly the same. longer rides - we're definitely taking a hit. but with the increased payouts in shorter rides, they're right about overall weekly payout remaining the same. I no longer accept rides 50+ miles unless there's surge. which leads to the next thing... flat rate surge. it ended up working out for a lot of people. love those 3-5 mile rides with $4 surge. now on longer rides, they adjust the surge increasing your payout.

i know everybody is quick to hate, but give it chance. it isn't so bad.

the ONLY THING I HATE - is when Uber disguises these changes trying to say "these changes are to your benefit". we KNOW Uber, we know. you need a bigger piece of the pie. just be honest and say it! quit trying to say all these changes WERE MADE FOR US.

with that being said...

don't worry so much about it. It still works for me pretty well.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok this is what I got.


Ardery said:


> Philly driver here.
> we got flat rate surge in the late summer, and we also got the change in rates.
> 
> not trying to be an uber cheerleader, but here's how things turned out - at least for me.
> ...


I will definitely give it a try before following my brother into the commercial license industry.

Following up here's my results.

ride# Before Distance amount Time amount 
After " "
1. 11.75+3.63= 15.38 
8.22+5.80= 14.02 = less
2. 52.28+13.16=65.44
36.60+21 = 57.60 = less
3. 3.61+1.50 = 5.11
2.52+2.4= 4.92 = less
4. 7.91+5.45= 13.36
5.53+8.72=14.25 =more
5. 1.58+1.75=3.33
1.10+2.80=3.90 =more

So, as you can see, the only time you get more is when it's a short trip, and Uber gets more on all non-small trips, which means they are making way more in the end. You can see how much more they are getting overall.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Folly hhiswing up here's my results.
> 
> ride# Before Distance amount Time amount
> After " "
> ...


you must be doing something wrong. you may have messed up your calculations.

my wife works with excel all day, she made me up a simple spreadsheet. add miles to field 1 and minutes to field 2 - and it outputs old vs new rates. majority of my rides had increased payouts of 50-95 cents each.
rides with more miles on expressways that take less time, you arefinnd ploy


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ardery said:


> you must be doing something wrong. you may have messed up your calculations.
> 
> my wife works with excel all day, she made me up a simple spreadsheet. add miles to field 1 and minutes to field 2 - and it outputs old vs new rates. majority of my rides had increased payouts of 50-95 cents each.
> rides with more miles on expressways that take less time, you arefinnd ploy


it's pretty straightforward...the first calculation is the before total and the second row is the total using the new rates...these are my last 5 rides last night before the rate change today


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Many did, they were desper


Lets_Eat said:


> Uber successfully tested drivers "limits & boundaries" and found none when Los Angeles area drivers allowed a significantly lower rate than San Francisco. Driver's failed to realize Los Angeles is a major Uber market.
> 
> It's what happens when most lack higher education and fail to see the big picture.


Many did, they were desperate and spent a few days at a time driving to SF and working here. I started in August, 2014. Not a real old-timer but grizzled enough. I quit today. No more work-arounds for full or part-timers.

Since I quit, effective today after 4.5 years, I'm going to milk the late cancellation fees until they boot me off the system for not moving from my couch after accepting rides.

It's really simple math. Unless you are someone that enjoys going from stoplight to stoplight, it's bad.



szamlat said:


> Many did, they were desper
> 
> Many did, they were desperate and spent a few days at a time driving to SF and working here. I started in August, 2014. Not a real old-timer but grizzled enough. I quit today. No more work-arounds for full or part-timers.
> 
> ...


How the F do u post a new comment in here?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Chicago-uber said:


> Happened in Chicago 3 or so weeks ago.
> 
> It is a pay cut. Unless you're driving like a grandma.


Have to drive safe is what I say now since they did that to us... try to make uber loose on each ride, you can do it, but you have to drive "safe" to do so.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I personally am gonna compare a week and give it a go. Was getting burnt out on it anyway. So easy and convenient. Pressure at work is "turn left"

It's not so much the pennies involved. Just insulted. The spin of them with "We heard you" "you said and we listened" It was not so much the money. To be honest, I needed a couple of hundred more a week in cash and the work when ya want thing is great.

Just curious. Uber's nav always seems to prefer taking the highway. Wonder if it will now favor street travel? Did seem geared to go as fast as possible and add miles for little gain time wise. 

If any one notices, could ya mention?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

There is a way to work this to your advantage, it doesn’t always hold true on every ride, but if you make it your goal to have it so that Uber makes the least amount per trip you can do so.

Remember Uber and Lyft are charging Pax flat rates, so in the older way of things turn over was the way to go, where as with these changes it still is important, but maximizing each dollar figure offered is. So they gave us an overall pay cut with increase to time over miles so we think long runs are not paying any longer. They still do, but now instead of decreasing your time to get to the destination you want to add on a few minutes or five. This is more easily done then what people think.....

if you are confident that you are going to take the ride and not wait out the timer for cancellation, start the trip slightly early or the minute you see the door crack open. Those longer pick ups (10 min or more) for trips longer than 13 min are now not so bad with the long pick up fee... here’s why... the long pick up fee starts at a 10 min mark, does that mean that you have to race to get under that 10 min? Nope opposite now, make that 13- 16 min to get to them... doesn’t add much on but every extra $2-3 is less that Uber’s cut out of the ride... remember it starts at 10 min... the old cancel if they are not out in 5 min thing, change that if it’s slow wait it out, they are getting charged so add the long pick up fee, wait time, etc.. now pax in car, 5 -8 Miles under speed limit when you can, stop lights are your freind not the enemy, surface roads over highway when possible... etc...

Your in a hurry? Show a little sign of urgency but follow the above.... you were in such a hurry why did you make me wait 7 min when I got to your pick up...nope sorry not my problem..

Sticky surge applies to additional poop rides.. accept #2 block #3 uber is the only one who makes anything on #3.... hunt for the medium rides none rush hr no surge, rush hrs with surge you want to try to stay in zone so the shorter rides are better. Remember though anything under 6 min rides pay less than cancellation fees unless you have even the flat rate surge attached.. let the noobs take those.

Combine go carting with slight long haul when possible even on medium and shorter rides... and for those who keep saying we are powerless well do something about it! New York formed the IDG and other markets are trying to get organizing efforts off the ground for a trade association or guild.. do so in your market as well. It needs to be national over all and it needs to be geared toward regulatory efforts. Uber and Lyft hide behind saying they are a technology company when they are actually a Transportation brokerage company. They have skirted regulations up to this point and do not even enforce their own rules in the TOS of riders and drivers... who is to blame for much of that? Fellow drivers picking up minors without accompanying adult, picking up folks with children under 8 without car seats etc....

I am posting screenshots of trips where I make it a point to have uber make as least as possible on each trip, you can too


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

More


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

Okphillip said:


> No. Uber says we will earn the same but it will be spread around differently. They spent months and millions of dollars on this so that they could pay out the same but just in a different ratio right? lol


Bend over boys,we're going to get a stiff one lol!!! %#!$&****,"#%


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> My Uber sign will be upside down, should prompt some questions from the Pax. Just like flying the flag upside down.


I will be doing the same!!!


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Pusher said:


> There is a way to work this to your advantage, it doesn't always hold true on every ride, but if you make it your goal to have it so that Uber makes the least amount per trip you can do so.
> 
> Remember Uber and Lyft are charging Pax flat rates, so in the older way of things turn over was the way to go, where as with these changes it still is important, but maximizing each dollar figure offered is. So they gave us an overall pay cut with increase to time over miles so we think long runs are not paying any longer. They still do, but now instead of decreasing your time to get to the destination you want to add on a few minutes or five. This is more easily done then what people think.....
> 
> ...


Time never paid much and now they've increased it to a point that is still less than it was a couple years ago.

Got my first cancellation fee post-quit as someone was looking for a pool ride from 20 minutes away as I took my daughter to school.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

San Francisco Bay Area new rates went into effect today and my wages are 8.44 % less than yesterday and that’s a fact. Why am I wasting my time doing this because I’m too ****ing lazy to look for a regular job. Maybe this will put me over the edge and get me off my ass and do something else.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

gizmotheboss said:


> San Francisco Bay Area new rates went into effect today and my wages are 8.44 % less than yesterday and that's a fact. Why am I wasting my time doing this because I'm too @@@@ing lazy to look for a regular job. Maybe this will put me over the edge and get me off my ass and do something else.


Funny, I live in Walnut Creek.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Uner and Lyft are business and so are you, they want to maximize their profit and so should you..


szamlat said:


> Time never paid much and now they've increased it to a point that is still less than it was a couple years ago.
> 
> Got my first cancellation fee post-quit as someone was looking for a pool ride from 20 minutes away as I took my daughter to school.


you have to still pick and choose rides, especially the long distance ones... point is make the 10 min pick up a few more minutes. I would never take a 20 min pick up unless it was a high surge..

You have to create your own surge to some degree. If questioned you can always say that uber is tracking all your driving data to which they are by the way. A safe smooth ride with smooth acceleration and deceleration never hurts.. again make uber make the least off of each ride it's not hard to do.

For example these were rides from this morning


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

The only rides I would do at this point would be around the block for minimum fare. 

I'm a smooth driver as I didn't want to destroy my car doing this. I certainly don't want to destroy my car and lose my sanity for a few pennies more. Of course they are tracking drivers' data. Been at the game 4.5 years, 9.4 rating. Made a living when I started. Now it's very close to break even on most trips. You know, maintenance, gas, proper insurance if you don't want to take the chance on losing everything for $5 - expenses.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

If they cared about our time they would keep the mileage pay the same and simply raise the rate on time. By doing this it is a punch in the face.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

szamlat said:


> The only rides I would do at this point would be around the block for minimum fare.
> 
> I'm a smooth driver as I didn't want to destroy my car doing this. I certainly don't want to destroy my car and lose my sanity for a few pennies more. Of course they are tracking drivers' data. Been at the game 4.5 years, 9.4 rating. Made a living when I started. Now it's very close to break even on most trips. You know, maintenance, gas, proper insurance if you don't want to take the chance on losing everything for $5 - expenses.


You missed my point about accepting the 20 minute away ride. I chose it knowing he would cancel, which he did. $4 for me.
Also, whose goal is to make the least amount for Uber instead of the most amount for themselves?

Please open your eyes and do some math, people. It's not that difficult.

I really don't get how this reply thing works on this site.. Trying to make fresh comments.



SaintCl89 said:


> If they cared about our time they would keep the mileage pay the same and simply raise the rate on time. By doing this it is a punch in the face.


Clearly, they don't care. Except for bottom line. One time they cut rates and said that you can make more money because you could be busier.

Replying to myself because I don't want to figure out how to navigate this site. Uber is going to have an IPO soon. That means they are going to sell shares of the company to the general public. They want the price of those shares to be as high as possible that people are willing to pay for them. Lyft is coming out with their IPO before Uber so they are going to attract a lot of buzz. The thing is, they are not profitable, like Uber. Uber wants to show a profit when they come out with their IPO so they attract some buzz. They are attempting to show that profit by taking an egregious amount of money from the drivers.

Wake the F up.


----------



## Guapito (Jul 19, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Yet: u will continue to Activate the drivers App and chauffeur Uber's clients with a smile
> 
> It's just ubers way of reminding us that Drivers are Powerless, Disposable
> and in plentiful supply


Just adjust by choosing carefully the rides you accept. Decline and cancel as much as necessary until you get a decent fare. If more drivers did that, uber wouldn't act so cavalier in screwing the drivers. I've heard from many riders that getting a ride has become less dependable and the quality of drivers is down. I guess when you are left only with the desperate driving, no smiles and intelligent conversation.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Guapito said:


> Just adjust by choosing carefully the rides you accept. Decline and cancel as much as necessary until you get a decent fare. If more drivers did that, uber wouldn't act so cavalier in screwing the drivers. I've heard from many riders that getting a ride has become less dependable and the quality of drivers is down. I guess when you are left only with the desperate driving, no smiles and intelligent conversation.


This one has no adjustment. Ridiculous rates and fixed surge take. Unless you can drive 10's of people around the block, you will lose.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...er-adjusts-rate-structure-drivers/2155793002/

Pure propaganda!

Drivers should start Twitter war against fUber and Gryft!


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

Hunter Knight said:


> Any word on how the rates in Minneapolis actually changed? Like, the actual per-minute/mile rates before and after the change.


It went into effect in Mpls this past summer. We used to get .756 cents per mile and .1152 cents per minute. It was changed to .612 cents per mile and .1872 cents per minute.

dctcmn made a spreadsheet to show how it affects pay:










tl;DR - If your average speed for the entire trip is > 30mph, you are making less after the rate change. Good for rush hour traffic, bad for any other time.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Interesting but maybe temporary. They haven't been kicking me off the system after declining 3 straight rides.



Ms.Doe said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...er-adjusts-rate-structure-drivers/2155793002/
> 
> Pure propaganda!
> 
> Drivers should start Twitter war against fUber and Gryft!


Actually amazing that people still gobble up their corporate-speak.



szamlat said:


> Interesting but maybe temporary. They haven't been kicking me off the system after declining 3 straight rides.
> 
> Actually amazing that people still gobble up their corporate-speak.


Sadly, to my knowledge only NYC has done an effective job at organizing.

Must have been 6-7 non-acceptances before being kicked out. Tracking next time.

Nope, back to 3.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "It's over, Johnny..."
> 
> Add Portland to the list.
> 
> ...


Add DFW they did that two month ago.They actually said in the email we value your time and increasing the per minute and lowering the per mile your money should stay the same.Why the **** bother changing it if it does not change the pay.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Add DFW they did that two month ago.They actually said in the email we value your time and increasing the per minute and lowering the per mile your money should stay the same.Why the @@@@ bother changing it if it does not change the pay.


It's a rate decrease. Per usual.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ms.Doe said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...er-adjusts-rate-structure-drivers/2155793002/
> 
> Pure propaganda!
> 
> Drivers should start Twitter war against fUber and Gryft!





> For instance, instead of being charged *purely* for distance,


looks like uber wrote that article to make it appear to the public that we are getting something


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber uses the same math genius that Trump uses with his trade wars.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

uberdriverfornow said:


> looks like uber wrote that article to make it appear to the public that we are getting something


Exactly!


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

Guys and Gals,

It is really done this time. There is no work-around. Do some math and please take your expenses into account. If you can give boatloads of rides around the block you will make money, otherwise not.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

I feel sorry for everyone who thinks driving for Uber is ok, I'll just adjust. Please put some numbers in a calculator. If anyone needs help let me know.
I dare anyone to show me a ride that makes a profit.

One ride, did anyone give a profitable ride today?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

phoneguy said:


> Pittsburgh just got the new rates.
> Mileage down from 1.21 to .87 (before uber cut)
> Time up from .17 to .32.
> 
> ...


36 trips for $300 means you're taking a lot of short trips. Maybe you get them back to back where you are. Here there is too much downtime and taking two $4 trips in an hour is clearly useless. You need the long trips, but now they're worse.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

A scale in uber-speak. We listened to you and want you to have a little more money for sitting in traffic. In exchange for our crap offer we will take 1/3 of your shyte money.

Please, please please. The money is gone. You quite possibly make negative $ on your work. Please do some math.


----------



## gizmotheboss (Jul 5, 2017)

The saying goes, first time Shame on you. The second time Shame on me


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

szamlat said:


> One ride, did anyone give a profitable ride today?


I haven't given a profitable ride since NYE.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like I’ll be moving on up to 2.0x or bust. I don’t expect to be doing much driving. The best way to make money these days is paid cancellations.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

iheartuber said:


> Here's what I want to know- all these little snips and cost cuts- do they actually even work for Uber? Last I checked they were still losing like $4 billion a year or something
> 
> So... all that screwing of the drivers and it doesn't even help them stop losing money?


Yes....it does work. Projections are that thanks to new policy they stand to make $200 million, reducing their losses to $3.8 Billion . Way to go UBER.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

They messed up with pay but not surge in SD? Hope they don't give you that curse anytime soon.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I haven't given a profitable ride since NYE.


Of what year?


----------



## iDriveuThrive (Sep 2, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> there's really no point driving to a surge if you're only going to be making $5 expecially while Uber is getting the extra $20


Chicago, Illinois there. When is it enough? This is a trend, our is like the energizer bunny, only going down and going and going.... We're probably getting more badges and extra points per ride. Is it me or does anyone feel like we're an arcade. Next summer we'll start getting tokens then pick our pay at the end of the month or enter to win a prize. That no one ever wins!


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

kdyrpr said:


> Yes....it does work. Projections are that thanks to new policy they stand to make $200 million, reducing their losses to $3.8 Billion . Way to go UBER.


Wow! Screw drivers and save a drop in the bucket? Sounds like a bunch of real geniuses run Uber


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Add Austin to the list


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

I am now making infinite % in profit. $4 at a time. I ride my bike toward the passenger until they cancel.

It'll be interesting it I actually show up sometime and there's luggage involved.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

szamlat said:


> I am now making infinite % in profit. $4 at a time. I ride my bike toward the passenger until they cancel.
> 
> It'll be interesting it I actually show up sometime and there's luggage involved.


You forgot depreciation on your bike.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> You forgot depreciation on your bike.


I did, thanks. I might make up for it health benefits


----------



## familydriver (Sep 1, 2018)

Here some result on the new rate (on my area, my driving style)
Pool trips: short trips (under 10 miles)- a little better
long trips- the same
X trips: short one- the same
long one- less than before
XL trips: short one- not yet
long one- less than before a lot
Conclusion: the new rate promotes short, pool trips


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

familydriver said:


> Here some result on the new rate (on my area, my driving style)
> Pool trips: short trips (under 10 miles)- a little better
> long trips- the same
> X trips: short one- the same
> ...


Agree 100%. No money.

Another cancellation fee on my bike.

I also 100% quit. My other side job is trading stocks. This is great info for their IPO.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What gas station is $2.11? I paid $2.15 at Costco in Tyvola yesterday.


$2.00 gas...must be nice.



UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> *"dependable earning"
> 
> 
> I made a purchase at target today. Cashier was an older distinguished gent.
> ...


Numbers don't lie & why so many driver's have a real job. 
Good old days are just that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

IR12 said:


> $2.00 gas...must be nice.
> 
> Numbers don't lie & why so many driver's have a real job.
> Good old days are just that.


$2 is cool. Rock bottom mortgage is cool. We don't make much money here tho.


----------



## Tony G (Apr 20, 2017)

It's around 15% cut, I live north of Boston same trip from my area to Logan Airport decreased from 41$ to 34$.


----------



## szamlat (Dec 20, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> Looks like I'll be moving on up to 2.0x or bust. I don't expect to be doing much driving. The best way to make money these days is paid cancellations.


I had my first bike ride cancellation fee today. Close pickup, rode my bike there, cancelled after 5 minutes. $4 for me.

Took photos just to prove it but I can't post here for obvious reasons.



Tony G said:


> It's around 15% cut, I live north of Boston same trip from my area to Logan Airport decreased from 41$ to 34$.


2.0 will be a bust as well when they go to fixed surge addition. That was my last work-around. Only surge rides.


----------



## Immortal (Apr 4, 2017)

It’s been in Minneapolis for a while now. It is a pay cut without a doubt.


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

I stopped driving when rates went 
down from 1.25 per mile lol. About 4 years ago lol


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Tony G said:


> It's around 15% cut, I live north of Boston same trip from my area to Logan Airport decreased from 41$ to 34$.


As ever, people working the hardest take home the least.
Despicable.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Aren't beaver nuggets what girls get when they bang uber drivers?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I've only driven 2 "shifts" since. But am seeing a slight up tic in earnings. _Shhh! _LoL.

Somebody at U-HQ is in trouble!

Also, I find my self not rushing or speeding. Aside from better MPG. It's a bit mellower.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

kbrown said:


> I will bet you good money they are aitting in their offices looking to buy an airline. Uber Air is a concept and they are going to buy in to that to corner the transportation industry. Look at the next airline with financial issues and start taking bets.


 the business model for Uber and all gig economy jobs is to shift as much of the cost of a service to the service provider and away from the corporation. There aren't a whole lot of pilots out there who own their own 727s who can act as independent contractors for a non-airline airline. Lol.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I praise my Prius. Low gas usage, low maintenance.
> 
> Oh and $20 filled the tank at QT on Wilkinson a few hours ago. $2.08 for 87 octane.


I've always been a large, luxury car driver. But last January I purchased a Prius and liked it so much I got a second one! It has made the difference between not driving Uber x at all (doing only select and XL) and being able to take all rides and stay very busy, making money with a much, much lower expense.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

+1 on the Prius.

They are coming out with an all wheel "E-drive" my only real not love part was the drive train in protecting itself, would not climb hills if any spinning occurred. 

Sorry about the OT. My favorite subject. Priis.


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> the business model for Uber and all gig economy jobs is to shift as much of the cost of a service to the service provider and away from the corporation. There aren't a whole lot of pilots out there who own their own 727s who can act as independent contractors for a non-airline airline. Lol.
> 
> I've always been a large, luxury car driver. But last January I purchased a Prius and liked it so much I got a second one! It has made the difference between not driving Uber x at all (doing only select and XL) and being able to take all rides and stay very busy, making money with a much, much lower expense.


Then perhapa they'll work with private planes that aren't in use. Pilots are almost as much doing their job as a gig as an uber driver. You partner with private planes and pilots looking to earn aome side money, and you've got Uber Air. I believe they were doing something similar in Saudi Arabia with helicopters, which is insane.....


----------

